# Dove Help!!



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have lived in Salt Lake since 2006 and still have not found a good place to Dove hunt. This must be a tight lipped community out here because I can't get any advice. I want to get my 12 Yr old into Dove hunting and he has been missing out. Can anybody point me in the right direction or better yet is anyone willing to have us tag along. Seems that Dove hunting is great in groups and I would love to meet some fellow members. Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One problem we face as dove hunters in SLC is the time of the year that the hunt is scheduled for. Most every year the hunt is kicked off by rain or a cold front moving through. This tends to get the birds moving and kinda messes up the hunt. Obviously this means birds from North of us will be moving through, but the places you find during the summer that are holding birds will likely be disrupted due to weather changes.

Last fall I was in Southern UT and did much better than I had in years past near SLC.

Im not saying there arent any birds out there, but that may help explain why you have had a little bit of a hard time.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Head west out of city limits look for sunflower fields and find some public land or get permission from the land owner. I hunt in northern utah however I have buddys that hunt towards dugway area they claim to do pretty good every year. good luck!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Feed, water & roosting area! Look for those & you should find birds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im beginning to wonder what kind of dove season we will have up north this year? If the weather keeps going the way it is right now, we might be hunting doves all season.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just start driving and when you find doves, if they are on open ground, stop and hunt them. No use going out into the desert, if there's no water in the area, there won't be doves. Morning and evening you'll see them flittin around, the rest of the day do like the doves and hold up in the shade a nice tree and take a nap.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

My best dove hunts have been early morning and later evening. Drive around now and start looking for the public areas. Don't be affraid to look just outside city limits between fields. Look for the Russian Olive trees. I am not big on hunting private property because some land owners have been asked so many times that they tend to get upset. Look for some areas where a hunting club has leased a field and see if there is a public stretch next to it. They guys hunting the club area will push a lot of birds to you. This will only be good for the first few days at best. Typically after about the 2nd week I stop looking because the birds have moved and I have other things on my mind. Good luck.


----------

